

Ask HN: Analytics Data Integration - fishcakes

Does anyone know of or use a product that does data integration of analytics?  I'd like to connect up data from Apple on downloads, Mixpanel for events tracking, and then some custom metrics.
======
zubairov
Hi

You can try <http://elastic.io> We are in private beta and still missing some
of the components but it can be fixed rather quickly. Sign up for beta access
and drop us a line on info at elastic.io

Renat

